# Help - Craftsman Professional Table Saw



## HappyC73 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello!
I'm new to this forum and joined to get some much needed advice. 
My aging father, who has done a good deal of woodworking over the years, is looking to sell his 10" table saw. I have tried everywhere to ascertain its quality and value online and over the phone, but other than being told that this type of saw is usually held onto due to its quality (hence not many used ones being sold online) and would be appreciated by a pro or avid woodworker, I am left with little information as to its current value.

Would anyone be able to help with this?
Here is the information:

Model: Craftsman Professional Model #315272400 (originally manufactured by Ryobi for retailing through Sears Canada).
Info: 240 volt/13 amp
10"blade
24" extension to the left of the saw blade
He also bought a Align A Rip XRC 30" Guide to the right of the blade
It is a very heavy table saw, but he has it on wheels and it does not need to be tilted to move it around.

It is approximately 15 years old, and is in excellent condition (My Father is meticulous with his tools/machines).

My apologies for my lack of knowledge. I will give you any more information if you ask me.
Can anyone let me know what you think such a table saw is worth. I can post photos if needed.

Thank you!
Chantal :detective:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*somethin' ain't right...*

That model number brings up a scroll saw: http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...-Parts/Saw-Parts/Model-315272400/0247/0744440

another issue:
Info: 240 volt/13 amp
10"blade

The motor is probably rated for 13 AMPs at 120 V. not 240 V.
I have older Craftsman 12" saws that will only operate on 220V and take about 7 AMPS. If the motor is built in, rather than separate and showing out the rear of the saw, you have what is called a motorized saw and it's of lesser value than one with a separate motor. We need to know which it is.... :blink:

However, in general a 10" Craftsman tablesaw, motor showing out the rear, with either cast iron grid or steel extensions and a decent fence may bring between $150.00 and $250.00. Usually the fence is the weakest link and would be first on the list of upgrades. Blades are always thrown in with the saw, at least in my experience. 

I just bought another 12" Craftsman 12" motorized saw to add to my collection for spare parts, especially the motor, from Craig's list for $80.00. I consider that a steal of a deal. :yes:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

A picture would be a great help here.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Are the wings made of stamped steel, grated cast iron, or solid cast iron? Is there a mobile base?

Pics are really essential for a remotely accurate answer.


----------



## HappyC73 (Sep 1, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> A picture would be a great help here.


Hello!

Thank you all so much for your help and advice. I've taken some photos so that you can all get a better understanding of the table saw that I'm talking about -- its quality and state of use. 

If you have any ideas based on these photos, please let me know.
Thanks again!


----------



## HappyC73 (Sep 1, 2013)

knotscott said:


> Are the wings made of stamped steel, grated cast iron, or solid cast iron? Is there a mobile base?
> 
> Pics are really essential for a remotely accurate answer.


Hi! I just uploaded some photos. I am quite sure that the surfaces are steel... perhaps the photos would be enlightening?

Thanks again for your help!
:thumbup:


----------



## HappyC73 (Sep 1, 2013)

Here are a few additional photos...just in case.

Apologies for the multiple replies. 
Have a great day!
:laughing:


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks almost identical to my 315.288310 except the handles on mine are gray. Same fence too. I wouldn't give mine up.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I would place a value on it of between 200 and 250 US dollars. It does look to have a cast iron left wing, but idly looks to have had the right cast iron wing replaced with an MDF wing. Either that or it was a very odd combo from the factory. The fence is a well regarded fence, not up to bisemeyer standards, but good none the less. Negatives appear to be poor dust control as its an older style with the motor out the back, low quality blade currently installed and no riving knife (modern safety feature). A new in box comparable saw can be purchased from Home Depot for between 400 and 500, with the dust control and riving knife issues fixed.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It was made by TTI/Ryobi roughly between 1997 and 2004. It has much in common with the older Emerson made Craftsman and Ridgid contractor saws, as well as similarities to the newer Ridgid TS3650 (also made by TTI/Ryobi) ....those sold in the $500-$500 range for the most part. A good rule of thumb for used is 50% of new...give or take a little for condition, age, extras, initial quality, etc. It's in nice shape and appears to be complete with blade guard, decent blade, mobile base, miter gauge, one cast wing. Depending on your market and the quality of your listing (include the pics), it could go in the $225-$275 range IMHO.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

You could modificate it a wee bit. :yes:


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Boy he sure took care of his stuff - kudos to him. Too bad you don't want it as it's a little gem. I'd try getting $300 for it and negotiate down if you don't get many bites. That cast iron left wing adds a fair bit of extra value, imo, over anything new that comes with stamped steel. Same for the right wing he made, but that is my personal preference.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

+1 on scott's comments. but inspect the splitter/blade guard carefully. unlike the emerson built saws, which had a splitter mount that provided for easy mounting and dismounting of the splitter, the ryobi appears to lack that mount, and also mounts through the insert for greater stabiity. check that the splitter is easy to remove and replace, or else it'll wind up sitting on a shelf not doing anyone any good.


----------

